# In flight



## carlos58 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello everyone
some recent shot of insects in flight

Insects in flight Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com

Anthidium sp.







Libellula fulva






Eristalis tenax






and a tandem of Erythromna lindeni


----------



## barbeauj (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow! These are amazing shots! The last one is stunning!

Jean


----------



## Fdee (Aug 3, 2013)

I am new on here and new to macro 
I am getting the hang of stationary beasty's but the flying is a whole different challenge 
I can only admire and that last shot is brilliant 
Focus and click for in flight havnt come together for me yet


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 3, 2013)

Holy chit not only in flight but sharp sharp sharp.Excellent.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 3, 2013)

wow... amazing.  I love the first image.  Just wow!


----------



## HL45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Totally awesome, I'm a fan!


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 3, 2013)

All great,   First fantastic


----------



## SashaT (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sleist (Aug 4, 2013)

Crazy.  Great stuff as always!


----------



## Rgollar (Aug 4, 2013)

Amazing shots.


----------



## TechChuck (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice, and as said, very sharp. What was your setup? Tripod, hand held with fast shutter speed, fixed focus, etc. thanks for sharing.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 5, 2013)

TechChuck said:


> What was your setup?



^^^^^ditto....


----------

